
Vega, Sri Lanka's All-Electric Supercar - vpj
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20150211-meet-vega-sri-lankas-900-horsepower-supercar
======
6stringmerc
Neat concept car, looks nice but not exactly revolutionary. As an auto
enthusiast, I'll point out that it may very well exist, but it is likely
little more than vaporware. Well, I mean if just going by what the builders
claim it can do, then sure, all kinds of things are possible from all sorts of
little shade-tree shops. Once it gets in the hands of auto journalists with
actual testing equipment, and meets a real road, well, that's when I'll toast
to the company.

~~~
jeffcox
>Neat concept car, looks nice but not exactly revolutionary.

Exactly. If they really wanted to wow the world they would have figured out
how to make a more accessible electric vehicle that has a range long enough
for the average person to consider buying.

~~~
arethuza
I usually don't drive very much but when I do it tends to be 6 or 7 hours (I
drove for 9 hours yesterday) - so I'd actually be fine with a "normal" long
distance car and a wee electric town car like the Renault Twizy - which is
_really_ cheap as well - but odd looking, but maybe that's the price of being
revolutionary:

[http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/electric-
vehicles/twizy/twizy/](http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/electric-
vehicles/twizy/twizy/)

~~~
sah2ed
How much does the Renault Twizy cost?

~~~
arethuza
About £7000 depending on model.

------
BillinghamJ
Amusingly, that page is not visible within the UK... -_-

~~~
easytiger
BBC Worldwide are really starting to piss me off.

~~~
peteretep
Why don't you blame the private sector companies who complain about unfair
competition from the BBC instead?

------
statictype
Very weird (in a good way) to see an article about Sri Lanka here

~~~
arthalbuwa
true that

------
th3iedkid
>> “This country produces some of the best engineers in the world, but in the
past we’ve been afraid to commit to innovative product development for fear of
losing, or being ridiculed."

>>“With the vast amount of data available online, we are able to learn and
build expertise that we would otherwise lack,”.

Interesting to note , given how remote the country is and how its evolving in
this time frame.

~~~
yalogin
What do you mean by it being remote? It's next to India.

------
pm90
Wow, that car looks really nice. Is it easy to design a car to be so
beautiful? If so, why don't we have more lower end cars with such beautiful
designs?

~~~
huuu
Well it's easy to create nice looking 3D models (like the renders in the
article). But designing a real car is something completely different.
Aerodynamics, weight, space, it's all what costs a lot of R&D.

I think this is why Tesla was working with Lotus on the Roadster. It's very
hard to design a car from scratch.

But lets hope they succeed. It might be a good boost for the country.

------
rukittenme
I find it really interesting that they site the internet as a source of their
intellectual capital. Really shows how humanity is progressing.

------
tonylemesmer
alternative article (visible to UK users) :
[http://www.motoroids.com/news/meet-vega-900hp-electric-
super...](http://www.motoroids.com/news/meet-vega-900hp-electric-supercar-sri-
lanka/)

